

Stay up late - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/05/06/stay-up-late/

======
Delmania
This is terrible advice. While I understand the author's desire to encourage
people to not give up, if you've been working on a problem for several hours
without a solution, it's time to do something else and let your subconscious
churn on it.

------
saurabh
Dont stay up late. You will feel worse the next day. Get up early instead.

